
Gitlab 13.2 - bjoko
https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/07/22/gitlab-13-2-released/
======
samanthalee233
Hi! Sharing a few highlights from this release, and links with additional
information:

\- MVC release of iterations, to break down work into more manageable tasks[1]

\- Diff changes for wiki pages to simplify edit history comparisons between
page versions [2]

\- Use of advanced global search on GitLab.com[3]

[1] [https://gitlab.com/groups/gitlab-org/-/epics/2422#mvc-
user-f...](https://gitlab.com/groups/gitlab-org/-/epics/2422#mvc-user-flow)

[2]
[https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/07/22/gitlab-13-2-rel...](https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/07/22/gitlab-13-2-released/#wiki-
page-diffs)

[3]
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/search/advanced_global_searc...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/search/advanced_global_search.html)

Also, our team would love to hear your feedback on our Iterations MVC, which
you can provide on this issue: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/221284](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/221284)

